# Caron Simply Soft Color Chart



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.caron.com/color_cards/cc_simplysoft.html

One of the best selection of colors for multiple purpose knitting comes from Caron yarns. This grouping is Simply Soft. And I like the yardage and gauge the best.

Medium Wt. 100% Acrylic. 157yds/3oz. solid or 315 yds/6 oz solid, on US 8 needle or H-8 hook.

Gauge
4.5 stitches per 1 inch, 6 rows per 1 inch, size 8 needle.
Care: Machine wash, warm gentle cycle. Machine dry, low heat, delicate cycle.

http://www.caron.com/color_cards/cc_simplysoft.html


----------



## crazygyrlknits (May 22, 2012)

I love this yarn, I have made fingerless gloves and a blanket out of it it is so soft.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

This is gorgeous yarn I use the Light Country Peach to knit my dolls with it is a great flesh colour!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

MrsB, this is my favorite acrylic yarn. I have used it for a sweater, a shawl and an afghan. It's a great yarn to work with and the colors are fantastic.  :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I absolutely love this yarn. I was disappointed that I could not get the colors I needed recently to make an afghan in college colors for a graduate and had to use Caron Pound. Exact colors I needed but definetly not soft like the Simply Soft. Hope they add more colors.


----------

